# Grey Knight Venerable Dread



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Well, here's a Grey Knight dreadnought that I recently converted and painted as a commission.

I don't know that there's a whole lot else to say.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The Dread looks very good, and the lava 9and light) is exceptional.

However, something about the Blood Letter's head looks comical to me.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I agree with hobbit. I think the spine is way too large for the head. Great job otherwise.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Odin!! Wowsers, hot stuff - nice dude! Loving the effects


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Very cool!
is that skulltaker's head?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am with the others, the Dread is fantastic as is the OSL from the lava, but I just don't like the bloodletter head.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Dread looks superb. Nice use of the OSL re the lava.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

The Dread itself is awesome, but the severed head is goofy- but that's in general, really. Not your fault, but I find it just funny how all the Grey Knights now can tote severed Demon heads. I just don't think they could be bothered and the other demons wouldn't give much of a damn either.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Absolutely love the OSL.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Great Model love the attention to the under-glow from the Lava on the legs of the dread.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Great work, i love the detail you have done on the dread and lava.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

The fact that you painted the lava reflecting off the armor is sick
+ rep for this!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I guess I agree with *hobbit* about the daemon but man, everything else is exceptional, love that base and the pose is really good too.

Rev


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very nice looking OLS. Greta work like normal.


----------

